# Medications



## 3attaways (Oct 7, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the right direction to determine if I will be able to get my medications in the UAE? Thanks!


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

3attaways said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction to determine if I will be able to get my medications in the UAE? Thanks!


Could you tell us specifically what you need? I'm sure it will be easier to access and/or cheaper here.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

yes you can get medication here, but of course it depends on what it is..... give us a clue? some medications are on the controlled list so not that easy to get... and some you cant... full stop.


----------

